# question about cable modem and router



## bigmac9787 (Apr 20, 2012)

I just signed up for metrocast cable internet and they have a $5 monthly cable modem rental fee. They said I can bring the modem back and they will drop the fee in the future so I was wondering what a good modem would be. Also can I purchace a modem/wireless router combo like I had with my old AT&T DSL line or do I have to purchase a seperate router to get wifi? If so what are some good modems and routers to look at.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 20, 2012)

Cable modems aren't bad. You have plenty to choose from.

This is the one I recommend.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825122014


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 20, 2012)

I myself wouldn't get a wireless gateway, I would get separate units.  

Modem - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825122015

Router - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124190


----------

